# Dog Limping Because of Irritated Testicles, Please Help ASAP!



## Lynx (Dec 2, 2011)

My one year old dog is limping due to his irritated testicles. He will not put any weight down on them or anything and even lifts his leg in the air, so to not rest it on his testicles, when he lays down. His testicles are very dry and pretty red. Almost kind of like a rash but not really. They are starting to peel a little bit now. I can tell they are bothering him though. Please let me know what I can do for him at home ASAP. I have tried aloe vera and hypoallergenic dry skin cream but cannot tell if either have made any difference. Please help!!


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

Sounds like a testicular infection, you need to get to the vet to evaluate and probably go on antibiotics.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Those testicles look normal to me. Time to explore other reasons for his limping.


----------



## hast (Aug 17, 2011)

Take him to the vet for a proper evaluation


----------



## Lynx (Dec 2, 2011)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> Those testicles look normal to me. Time to explore other reasons for his limping.


Yes,i know that those pictures don't look like there is anything wrong but they actually at very noticeably red. I know that it is his testicles that are hurting him. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

It is not possible to diagnose or treat the dog on the Internet. For the protection of the dog, and of this forum, 
please read the disclaimer for this subforum and see a vet.



> *Important - All serious concerns with your dog's health and well-being should be handled by a Veterinarian, so please refrain from asking questions that are best suited for their office.


----------

